# DC Universe Online or Marvel Heroes?



## Goodsport (Jun 9, 2013)

Now that both of the main comic book heavyweights have their MMO's out, which game do you prefer and why?  


-G


----------



## true-darkmoon (Jun 10, 2013)

DC universe, Joker, 'nuff said...
seriously though, I havent got to try marvel heroes yet, but i tend to like dc stuff better


----------



## Goodsport (Jun 12, 2013)

Besides the differing styles of play, it's also interesting that in DC Universe Online no one don't actually plays as one of the established heroes/villains but rather create your own, so there's still only one Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Lex Luthor, Joker, etc. in the world.

Conversely, in Marvel Heroes everyone _does_ play as the established heroes, which means that at any one time there could be multiple Spider-Men, Hulks, Captain Americas, Iron Men, Thors, etc. in the world.

Which of those two approaches appeals more to you? 


-G


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jun 13, 2013)

City of Heroes.


----------



## Goodsport (Jun 14, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> City of Heroes.



That was a really good game too.  It's too bad that it was eventually shut down. 

Interestingly, _Champions Online_ (yet _another_ superhero-themed MMO) was originally  being developed by Cryptic Studios as _Marvel Universe Online_, but at some point during the development Marvel and Cryptic went their separate ways, after which Cryptic then obtained the _Champions_ license 

Marvel then signed with Gazillion Entertainment and here we are. 


-G


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jun 15, 2013)

Just DL'd DCUO and managed to waste a few minutes on it.  Came about THIS close to just deleting the dang thing.  Left an unfinished character hanging while I went to see Man of Steel.  Came back and it wouldn't let me log back in.  Kept saying something was wrong with my station name or password despite repeated attempts and resetting pw and more repeated attempts.  Let it sit for a while and decided to give it ONE last chance and it let me log back in.  Doubt I'll do much with it for long though.

I REALLY miss COH now...


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 15, 2013)

Goodsport said:


> Now that both of the main comic book heavyweights have their MMO's out, which game do you prefer and why?



Considering Marvel lets you actually *play* the "main comic book heavyweights", this is a pure curbstomp leaving DC to go get some dentures! The greatest strength of the big boys, Marvel & DC, had over the imitators was their characters and DC just squandered that. There was a REASON why CoH players were copying Marvel and DC Super Heroes, the fans wanted to *play* as them! A lot of people must had their heads far up their posteriors to make the decision to *not* let the players play the official DC characters in the official DC game.


----------



## Goodsport (Jun 15, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> Just DL'd DCUO and managed to waste a few minutes on it.  Came about THIS close to just deleting the dang thing.  Left an unfinished character hanging while I went to see Man of Steel.  Came back and it wouldn't let me log back in.  Kept saying something was wrong with my station name or password despite repeated attempts and resetting pw and more repeated attempts.  Let it sit for a while and decided to give it ONE last chance and it let me log back in.  Doubt I'll do much with it for long though.
> 
> I REALLY miss COH now...




That logging in problem isn't a regular thing, but rather was a weird problem on their end (I had the same problem trying to log in yesterday after coming home from watching _Man of Steel_ in 3D too).

Hopefully they have the problem fixed by now.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Jun 15, 2013)

frankthedm said:


> Considering Marvel lets you actually *play* the "main comic book heavyweights", this is a pure curbstomp leaving DC to go get some dentures! The greatest strength of the big boys, Marvel & DC, had over the imitators was their characters and DC just squandered that. There was a REASON why CoH players were copying Marvel and DC Super Heroes, the fans wanted to *play* as them! A lot of people must had their heads far up their posteriors to make the decision to *not* let the players play the official DC characters in the official DC game.




I've read many posts on various message boards with that point of view, and have also read just about the same amount of posts actually liking how they could create their own heroes/villians in DCUO rather than having to play established ones.

Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. 


-G


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 17, 2013)

frankthedm said:


> Considering Marvel lets you actually *play* the "main comic book heavyweights", this is a pure curbstomp leaving DC to go get some dentures! The greatest strength of the big boys, Marvel & DC, had over the imitators was their characters and DC just squandered that. There was a REASON why CoH players were copying Marvel and DC Super Heroes, the fans wanted to *play* as them! A lot of people must had their heads far up their posteriors to make the decision to *not* let the players play the official DC characters in the official DC game.




I am just me and myself and all, but I actually like the idea of creating my own superhero with his own suite of abilities and his own story. I might sometimes want to copy other superhero concepts, but I like making my own take on it.

Admittedly, I wanted to recreate a Dr. Manhatten look-a-like in Champions Online. But that's neither DC nor Marvel...


----------



## ThatGrumpyScotsman (Jun 18, 2013)

DCUO was more fun - the world feels big, and you get to make your own hero. MH is, by comparison, smaller. It feels more like a game, rather than an RPG.


----------



## Green Dwarf (Jun 22, 2013)

Problem with Marvel Heroes is that it plays like Marvel: Ultimate Alliance. It's mostly just brainless smashing and bashing from a topdown perspective. And sure, it lets you play as the main characters of the universe, but I was personally getting sick of seeing 5 other Things in the areas that I went to, not to mention swarms of Spidermen and Punishers. Basically it got rather boring really quick-like. 
DCU:O on the other hand, plays a lot like City of Heroes, aka a proper MMO, and it is a lot more engaging.


----------

